
Hacker hijacks thousands of Chromecasts and smart TVs to play PewDiePie ad - smacktoward
https://www.zdnet.com/article/hacker-hijacks-thousands-of-chromecasts-and-smart-tvs-to-play-pewdiepie-ad/
======
ratsmack
It's all fun and games until some overzealous government agency throws him in
jail for trying to help people.

~~~
ccnafr
he's not helping anyone by hijackng their devices

------
LinuxBender
I could imagine far worse things they could make TV's auto-play.

